# My yearling buck



## R.Williamson

Well I have posted up photos of my other bucks and mentioned Ranger a few times. I figured I would share a few pics of Ranger AKA Gypsy's Booty Burn. Born 3/11/2019.


----------



## SalteyLove

Those are my type of Boer ears! Love that deep mahogany color. Can't get a good feel for his front end or rear from those photos that are more above him than down at his level but he looks handsome!


----------



## R.Williamson

SalteyLove said:


> Those are my type of Boer ears! Love that deep mahogany color. Can't get a good feel for his front end or rear from those photos that are more above him than down at his level but he looks handsome!


Thanks. It is really hard to get on level with him lol


----------



## R.Williamson




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Looking at his.pictures. it's funny how muscle defined in the white leg. But hard to see on the deep colored leg. It's amazing how that dark color hides his definition. Hes s big boy. I love his deep rich color.
Nice buck


----------



## R.Williamson

Moers kiko boars said:


> Looking at his.pictures. it's funny how muscle defined in the white leg. But hard to see on the deep colored leg. It's amazing how that dark color hides his definition. Hes s big boy. I love his deep rich color.
> Nice buck


Thank you. Hehe that is the problem with dark colors lol. They make a goat look smaller lol. His red leg looks so different from his white lol


----------



## R.Williamson

His first kid hit the ground tonight. Maybe 15 minutes before this last post


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Pictures???(pic)
Wheres the kidds? Please & Thankyou


----------



## R.Williamson




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwwww isn't she adorable?!!!! So precious. Thankyou


----------



## R.Williamson

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awwwww isn't she adorable?!!!! So precious. Thankyou


 You are very welcome. LOL I cannot wait until she is completely unfolded lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

(dance)


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute, congrats.


----------



## Tanya

Congrats. Such a pretty baby


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How is that precious doeling today?


----------



## R.Williamson

Doing great!


----------



## toth boer goats

:great:


----------



## R.Williamson




----------



## R.Williamson

Those are the last babies for Ranger this year. Both are little does. This kidding really surprised me. Clover has never needed help kidding. This was a first. I know she is an old girl but I believe she has earned herself some retirement and will be in with the weanling kids from now on. With all that said.. she now grooms me like I am one of her kids LOL. It will likely pass by tomorrow but it was still a hoot. Ironically.. her breath smelled like my Mom LOL which is a bit disturbing .


----------



## ksalvagno

Cuties!


----------



## R.Williamson

ksalvagno said:


> Cuties!


Thank you! Thankfully this is our last kidding until March.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awww! Ranger sires some pretty babies. Congrats!


----------



## Tanya

@R.Williamson what beauties. They are so sweet. Sje will groom you because you probably still smell like her babies. Congratulations.


----------



## R.Williamson

GoofyGoat said:


> Awww! Ranger sires some pretty babies. Congrats!


ty!


Tanya said:


> @R.Williamson what beauties. They are so sweet. Sje will groom you because you probably still smell like her babies. Congratulations.


 hehe I figured. She is still doing it today. I have been with her every time she has kidded. She is my only commercial girl left. She is as much pet as anything else. I know that sounds weird but I have to keep it separate in my head. Pet zone is permanent here. She has been my baby since I first got her. She was at least 7 when I got her 3 yrs ago. My husband asked me why on earth I bought her. To be honest.. there was just something about her I liked. She was skin and bones. I paid 120 and she has been my buddy ever since.


----------



## Tanya

@R.Williamson those are the special ones. The few you can look at and say you saved them.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh what precious kidds. They are all so.nice! So happy for you!


----------



## R.Williamson

I am loving them. Some more pics.  All 3 babies are pictured. Clover and Bossy tend to co parent.


----------



## Tanya

The red has some amazing coloring


----------



## R.Williamson

Tanya said:


> The red has some amazing coloring


Thanks. I agree


----------



## Moers kiko boars

All 3 of them are amazing. They look so healthy. Congrats on 3 does!


----------



## R.Williamson

Moers kiko boars said:


> All 3 of them are amazing. They look so healthy. Congrats on 3 does!


Thank you. Ranger did well. I was hoping for all does. I cannot wait until we get everything straight on the land so we can finally move; I have a feeling the goats will love it there


----------



## toth boer goats

:inlove:


----------



## Goats Rock

They are really cute! Congratulations! Will you be keeping them?


----------



## R.Williamson

Goats Rock said:


> They are really cute! Congratulations! Will you be keeping them?


So far we are planning to. With that said... sometimes things change. Soo all I can say is we plan to lol


----------



## R.Williamson

Figured I would add some updated pics of this fellow before he is sold


----------



## Moers kiko boars

So you are selling Ranger? Did you keep a buck?


----------



## R.Williamson

Moers kiko boars said:


> So you are selling Ranger? Did you keep a buck?


Yes, I am selling him. I will not have a buck for now. Everyone who can safely be bred has been bred. I am not a fan of selling him just yet. I had planned to keep him for at least another year or two. I am dealing with some issues with my little sister. Her vehicle is in our name. Apparently it is now $1100 behind. We have put a fat chunk into projects in the last month or so and just cannot foot it. Needless to say that vehicle is coming to my house. The payoff on it is only $1800 so just going to pay it off. For the record.. the majority on this vehicle has been paid by us. I like my non blood family soo much more than blood relatives most days.


----------



## R.Williamson

I hope that did not come off snarky. It was not meant that way. I am just fuming still and trying to hold my temper.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh geez I'm so sorry. It wasn't snarky at all. I can't blame you for being upset. I was surprised when I read it about Ranger. So sorry. Hang in there. Its gonna get better.


----------



## R.Williamson

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh geez I'm so sorry. It wasn't snarky at all. I can't blame you for being upset. I was surprised when I read it about Ranger. So sorry. Hang in there. Its gonna get better.


 I sure hope so. It seems like every time we start getting things straight and moving forward we get smacked in the face. I am just as mad at myself because I know better than to trust my family but I keep trying to give them an opportunity. I feel like an idiot and I am just so furious.
What really stinks is the last two weeks he has been filling out massively. I mean he is looking really nice. You know yourself I never planned to keep him permanent but I had my plans  . While I do not have a buck I do have access to a few to choose from for breeding in the fall of 2021. I usually purchase a buck as a kid and grow them out myself. It will be a bit before I purchase a new one though. I am blessed with some good friends who have offered to help out with the breeding department.


----------



## R.Williamson

Some updated pics of the new kids. A few of the pics have chicken waterers etc in the background. Please ignore the stuff. We are still in the process of breaking down my son's chicken pens etc and getting them moved.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh what Beautiful.reds & paints...and all colors! Very nice pictures. I really like that little paint. Soooo flashy!


----------



## R.Williamson

The paint was the super tiny baby. LOL she has caught up


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## R.Williamson

toth boer goats said:


> Nice.


Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats

You bet.


----------

